# Changing Oil Filter on 2007 Jetta



## frmsnh (Apr 24, 2010)

I think I have found the oil filter location, but it looks like you have to remove a lot of plastic dust shield to get at it. Is this correct? Any tips?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Changing Oil Filter on 2007 Jetta (frmsnh)*

The under engine cover is usually attached with several torx screws.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Changing Oil Filter on 2007 Jetta (randyvr6)*

after the shield it'd be helpful for you to have a 36mm socket for the filter housing. 
press a small allen key into the nipple at the bottom of the filter housing to drain it out first.. 
helps prevent a messy undoing.


----------

